# Just got a baby goat and need help



## OFL52 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Long story short.....Yesterday we had a baby goat appear out in the pasture and saved it before the horse killed it. It is injured, fractured shoulder-but otherwise appears okay. How she got here I will never know, since the nearest homestead is well over a mile away. We did search our pasture for the mother and didn't find any evidence of her-but we do have a lot of coyotes in our area.

She has been in my care for about 24h-what can I expect in the days to come....

I have never had a goat, never wanted one and I really didn't want a house goat...but I can't allow a helpless creature to suffer and she needed me-So now I am a happy goat owner...lol......

What I need to know:
Breed, doesn't really matter and I will add a pic later-It is a she, reddish in color with black legs and black on the face, inside ears black and outside lighter brown, short more upright ears-her nose is dished-if that means anything. Coat is coarse in texture on the short side-but not flat. I can feel hair whorls where horns might be-but no horns or nubs-like with cows.

About what age do you think she is:
At what age does the umbilical cord fall off-Hers is about 3 inches long dried

She is about 1 pound maybe 2 at most and stand about 12in tall more or less-
How big are babies in general

Feeding, since I only had evaporated milk on hand-I fed that until I got to the feed store today and got a Kid milk replacement that she takes well with a regular nipple baby bottle.

She is urinating fine and fecal matter is firm and light in color-which I would expect due to diet.

She can walk-albeit on 3 legs

How often do they sleep-I assume like most babies...A lot???

Thank you for any help and info provided to help me understand this sweet little girl...named "Lucy" so I can successfully rear her...

Pointers are welcomed....


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

If she still has her umbilical cord, she is fairly-ish new. Normal size for a baby depends on the breed. What you describe makes an Oberhasli pop into my head, but the size makes her sound like a mini breed. Try to get a pic if you can  They do sleep a lot, mostly after they've eaten and they are warm. Is her poop mustard yellow and looks like spray cheese or black tar-ish and very sticky? 

HTH,
Tayet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First, that is great that you have taken her in. If you can post a picture, that would help. Can you weigh her? when you say 12 inches tall, do you mean when she stands her head is at that height or that is her back?

How much are you feeding her per bottle and how often? I actually like just whole cow milk from the store for bottle feeding but just make sure you follow the instructions and make sure the powder is completely dissolved. Do not microwave the milk replacer at all.

If you can't feel any horn buds, then she is very young. Probably under a week old. Definitely keep her inside if you can and monitor her movements since she does have a problem.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't waste your money on milk replacer just give regular whole milk from a cow!


----------



## OFL52 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks all,
Too late, I already bought the replacement milk-but it only cost me $5.00-I am still in hopes the real owner will call-Being a cattle rancher we always get the word out when we find domestic animals.

Her poop is more a mustard yellow or lighter in color-stickyish and semi pebble'ish-clumped together-but will break apart.

She is about 12in to the top of her head...maybe 8/9in to the shoulder...She is asleep right now and once she wakes up I will get a pic and measure/weigh her.

She is eating about 1-2 oz every 3-4 hours..Too much not enough???

I researched goat breeds and not knowing anything about them to start with....The Oberhasli was the closest in markings, however, not knowing much, personally I suspected a pygmy or dwarf type due to her tiny size-but I have no idea how big they are when born to start with...lol.... 

Living on a farm/ranch-way out in the woods...I have had my fair share of both domestic and wild critters I have had to hand rear and/or help due to injury...I am just an old softy....lol....I see why you guys love these animals, I have only had this thing for 24h and already in love with her...I almost hope the real owner doesn't call...lol....but I really don't need a goat-but I will do my best for her regardless-helpless babies can steal your heart pretty fast....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have Nigerian Dwarves, my website (on the bottom of my signature) may give you some insight on size since I have pictures.

Good luck with your baby! Did you have a vet look at the injury?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well u came to the right sight for help.

But I'm just picturing the picture of it 
Being a fox or bear or something lol
Or venous duck


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a pic of my little oberhasli....Its wonderful you were able to save her...I def. Agree with store bought cows milk..too many allergies to the replacer..but if you do use it...please follow directions and as said before do not microwave..Sounds like an animal dragged her away and got distracted..lucky for her...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Agree with everything that has been said. Sounds like she is very young. I thought ober too but the size is tiny. May be just a very tiny newborn. I would be feeding her 4 times a day and not a strict amount - rather look at her sides. After feeding you want them flat or gently rounded. Bulging.means too much and sunken in means not enough. Bear ib mind they will always act.like they want more even wjen they have had enough. They dont know when to stop. Since the replacer didnt cost you much, chuck it out and use full cream.cows.milk from the supernarket, specially since she is so tiny. You will want to have her disbudded as soon as you can feel little nubs under those hair swirls. 

Has a vet diagnosed the injury? Just because there is a range of different thibgs rhat can cause.lameness in a young kid


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have to agree with Karen...toss the replacer...she will do so much better on whole cows milk...: )


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Should we assume that this kid did not get colostrum? Watch out for "navel or joint ill". She should take more milk each time you feed her...they like it very warm...and I"ve always put a little Karo syrup in it. If you have anything "probiotic", even an accidophilus capsule (empty the contents into a syringe) or bottle.


----------



## OFL52 (Feb 9, 2013)

Geezee...getting pic is hard since she want to stay right by me....anyway...here is the best one I could get...

She lacks the black down her back...so she may not be that one breed-
What looks white in the pic isn't white-it is tan'ish


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't help with the breed but she sure is a cutie.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd guess some type of nigerian dwarf/oberhasli mix


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, she may be a mix between a Nigerian dwarf and a standard sized breed. She looks young.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Can't help with the breed but she sure is cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable. I agree, probably a Nigerian mix. So she will probably stay on the smaller side.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

She really looks like a mini mancha with ears


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would go with a nigerian dwarf ive had them born that color with the tan on the neck like that

As to the feeding - sounds about right. Poor thing is VERY young probably not even a full week old.

poops sound totally normal and thats what you want 

Do you think that she will regain use of her back leg? poor thing, but thats great that you are helping her


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a Nigerian dwarf bottle baby. He's been eating about four ounces five times a day.


----------



## OFL52 (Feb 9, 2013)

I found out what it is...Its not a goat...Its a Barbados sheep....found a local that knew what she was and now they have it...

Thank you all for your help...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my I should have noticed the tail! I'm glad you found her a home


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

OFL52 said:


> I found out what it is...Its not a goat...Its a Barbados sheep....found a local that knew what she was and now they have it...
> 
> Thank you all for your help...


I thought her tail was a little long! Glad you have someone to take her


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a couple Barbados Blackbelly sheep who are supposedly bred. Now I know what the babies will look like. Congrats on the answer and finding her a home.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm jumping in a bit late. I was gonna say she almost looks like a lamb, and was gonna ask if she ever lifts that tail lol. 

PLease ensure they consult a vet about the sore leg to get the proper treatment


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, that is great! Glad you were able to find a home for her. That sure looks close to a goat but she is a cutie!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I knew it! I looked at that picture and immediately said...THAT is NOT a goat! Lol. The Barbados are really, really cool.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL.....she is a cute little sheep~goat!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

So..... you thinking about getting a couple goats yet???:lol:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

The second I saw her, I thought sheep! Good to know I'm not crazy lol!


----------

